# Template Toms Latest project



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I thought I would share with you my latest project constructed with the router as the only tool, with the aid of the template guides. I constructed all the templates and Jigs and asked one of my clients at the school for the blind to make it, so really this is his work under my guidance.
It consists of only two pieces of material [email protected] 270 x 105 x 40mm and the base 178 x 47 x 16mm
Tom


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great Job, Tom!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Tom,

That is one pretty barometer. Great job!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW Looks great Tom.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

You and Roy did a fine job!

How many jigs and wood piece parts are involved in the project?

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

reible said:


> You and Roy did a fine job!
> 
> How many jigs and wood piece parts are involved in the project?
> 
> Ed


Ed
One jig and three templates and three separate cutters with the 40mm template guide
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Another new project*

This dish has been added to my latest list of projects again it has been constructed by one of my clients from the Association for the blind Jim Prue
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Oops unable to post pic
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

template tom said:


> Oops unable to post pic
> Tom


Try again
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Has anyone got other projects that have been constructed with the router in the plunge mode with the aid of template guides??
Tom


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Tom
all I can say is WOW... something to very proud of !!!!!!!!!
steveo


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Tom that's a very nice project you got there. I've never done a project with just a router. I have to get me a plunge router first then maybe take a crack on a project. Just don't know what yet. But that is very good work that you did there. What kind of wood is that and what did you use for a finish.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Tom that's a very nice project you got there. I've never done a project with just a router. I have to get me a plunge router first then maybe take a crack on a project. Just don't know what yet. But that is very good work that you did there. What kind of wood is that and what did you use for a finish.


The Timber is our local JARRAH and the finish was from a spray can (clear). Again I have still to make one. This was completed by one of my 'Students' 'Clients' what ever you wish to call them . Jim Prue belongs to a group of special people to me 'Vision Impaired' who come to me for woodwork.
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Working with template guides*

The secret to producing such projects is to use the template guides.
I paid a visit to our local wood store where a number of books are readily available on routing and I was unable to find a project that was completed with the use of the template guides.
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

template tom said:


> The secret to producing such projects is to use the template guides.
> I paid a visit to our local wood store where a number of books are readily available on routing and I was unable to find a project that was completed with the use of the template guides.
> Tom


I may be wrong but has anyone completed o project with the use of the template guides
I have jusst returned from my 'Shed' with four handles enclosed
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

template tom said:


> I may be wrong but has anyone completed o project with the use of the template guides
> I have just returned from my 'Shed' with four handles enclosed
> Tom


sorry wrong pic
tom


----------

